# Sinaloa: Los Mochis? Info anyone?



## megbaneg85 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello!

I am thinking about traveling to Sinaloa, Los Mochis/Guasave to be exact, and it would be next year. I am from the United States and I feel sick when it comes to thinking about traveling there. I would be going to see my fiance and meeting his family.

My fiance tells me not to worry, however, I cannot help it. I'm even wondering if me and him should just meet up in Los Cabos instead. But that would cost even more. Or maybe he could meet me at the airport in Mexico where I am supposed to have a layover. I'm SO nervous about being by myself, but I have no one else to go with me. So would him meeting me where I'm supposed to have a layover be a good idea? Or would I be relatively safe on my own? Do I have anything to really worry about? I've researched and read contradicting things about traveling to Sinaloa: It is safe and the media really exaggerates things and then I've read that it is extremely dangerous and it would be better to not go at all.

So anything that you could tell me about Sinaloa, Los Mochis, and/or Guasave would be so helpful! Also the plane tickets are very expensive. I've researched and they are over $1,000! Is this normal? I'm thinking of traveling at the end of April 2012. Are there any websites out there for maybe a slight bit cheaper ticket?

Thank you SO much in advance!

-Megan


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

megbaneg85 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am thinking about traveling to Sinaloa, Los Mochis/Guasave to be exact, and it would be next year. I am from the United States and I feel sick when it comes to thinking about traveling there. I would be going to see my fiance and meeting his family.
> 
> ...


You will be fine. I spent a few days in Los Mochis several years ago on my way to visit the Barrancas del Cobre. Then I passed through there earlier this year on the way to taking a ferry to La Paz. And I passed through Sinaloa and Guasave on the way between Guadalajara and Tijuana and Mexicali several times, three each way to be exact, this year. Los Mochis is a sleepy little town. The airport is tiny and you will have no trouble meeting your fiance and his family at the airport there. Changing planes at the airport in Mexico City (I assume that is what you mean by a "layover in Mexico") will be easy. The Mexico City airport is a big modern airport just like any big city airport anywhere in the world. As far as violence goes, Atlanta, Georgia (I infer that you are from Georgia) probably has more random violence and street crime than any Mexican cities. There is indeed a lot of drug related violence in Mexico, but it is very targeted at those involved in the drug trade. There is a remote chance of your being in the wrong place at the wrong time, but the likelihood of that happening is probably greater if you visited Atlanta than if you visit Los Mochis. I don't have any suggestions about the air fare. Domestic flights are a lot cheaper in Mexico but from Georgia there is not an easy way to get across the border and take a domestic flight.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to take a direct flight from Atlanta to Monterrey, it was paid by my employer, but as I recll not that expensive. Monterrey is a fairly large airport with many connections in MX. You may want to check out that route. Good Luck...Don't worry about meeting your future in-laws, they are wonderful people down there...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not only that, but the regional airlines operate out of Monterrey. Also, the city has great luxury bus connections to other parts of Mexico. Both are affordable, compared to the USA, and the service is much better. Let Google be your friend.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely agree with the other posts regarding the danger aspect. If your fiancee's family is from Los Mochis, you will be fine. Be aware of your surroundings, do not lay down your cell phone and keep your purse closed, latched etc. 
I fly domestically quite a bit in Mexico. I recommend researching flights through Guadalajara first and then Mexico City. Both have connecting flights to Los Mochis but passing through immigration and customs in GDL is easier than in Mexico City. The discount airlines I fly include Interjet and Volaris. The only flights into Los Mochis are available through Aeromexico and cost about $500 round trip from GDL. You can have your fiancee meet you in Hermosillo, Culiacan or Ciudad Obregon and take a bus to Los Mochis for about $300 round trip. Mexico has excellent bus lines, much more so than in the US. I had never ridden a commercial bus line in my life before and now ride them at least once a month. It is a little more difficult to move around the countries airports since Mexicana grounded all of their planes. Aeromexico has the most flights throughout Mexico but is also the most expensive. Delta has direct flights to both Mex City and GDL.
Hope this helps and have fun.


----------

